# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Testimoni Pakan CKK

## wagiman

Testimoni Pakan CKK
Dear Sahabat Koi semua.

temen temen tolong share dunk pengalaman nya masing masing yg sudah memakai pakan ini.
pakan ini katanya bagus utk grow dan harga juga lumayan terjangkau...
Mhn maaf saya sndiri blm pernah pakai...

So, monggo share dunk sahabat kois semua yg merasa sdh pakai, dan sudah berapa lama penggunaan nya....

thanks:

 :Popcorn:

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

beli dimana??? murah ya 80rb/2kg pm donk

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

belinya dimana om *setia_budi??*

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

testi sementara, dah 1 minggu ini pakai CKK growth (sebelumny pakai Ko***hi), pengamatan sepintas, ikan tetap rakus tapi air sedikit lebih tdk berminyak. Mungkin kandungan lemak lebih sedikit yah? Btw so far cukup memuaskan tinggal lihat lagi gimana hasilnya dalam 1 bulan ke depan.

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## xiao_hu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ashcan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## xiao_hu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saitotelo

segera tersedia Om dijakarta..bisa minta alamatnya..

----------


## saitotelo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saitotelo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

wuuiikkk...masa sebulan growth nya 7 cm dan bulky banget ikan nya  :Rockon:

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## WPT

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## semar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aconk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

abikoi center
komplek PTB Blok R5 No. 17 Duren Sawit Jakarta Timur
No telp 0816873242 atau 081212013598 

Salam koi

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Om Abikoifarm, bisa tolong di PM harga pakan CKK nya brapa per pack nya? Makasih Om

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

> om, kl ada foto2nya, mungkin bs dishare disini..
> pengen liat breedingan lokal yg jd jumbo2 kayak guling, karena diberi pakan ini..



gimana Om2 skalian... baru mau coba niy pake CKK barangkalia da penampakannya yg kaya guling2 ?  :Music:

----------


## conan85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commoner89

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

> yang dijalan Nginden Semolo 90 itu ya Om?


Disitu juga ada pak Surya Koi atau Surabaya Koi Shop (Ogata)

----------


## pepen80

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

> *Kalau Growth bolehlah,* yg color ngga sebagus Growthnya ..................................................  .ngga tau kenapa !!!


owh pantes saia kira ikan saia yg bgmn gtu kok colornya gk naik" padahal udh dibantu sama rebon merah AA
tp pakan ckk gk pernah dpt yg ukuran S  :Crazy:

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alienX

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Untuk Fast Respons Telp/WA di 0816873242 atau pin BB 2B373BD0
Melayani seluruh Indonesia

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mpew

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mpew

> Yang saya tau sich om di bandung yang jualan pakan CKK itu ada diludo Koi dengan pak Lukas coba di kontak di 0813 2042 7772. soalnya saya pernah main kesana ada beliau menyediakan pakan merk CKK


tq boss aroel ...info nya

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nadia1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Feisal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahsemarang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

